# Which website had the lcoations of antennas (not www.antennaweb.org)



## tomhayes (Sep 11, 2006)

i had found a website that let you put in your address and a radius and it would show you ALL the licensed TV stations within the radius AND the direction the signal would be coming from for each station. The direction of the signal was in a picture form.

it even lists the low powered and private stations.

It was not www.antennaweb.org , which only shows the locals in your are and gives the compass degrees.

Anyone know which site I am talking about?

TIA.


----------



## tomhayes (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.2150.com/broadcast/default.asp

and to get long and lat:

http://www.census.gov/cgi-bin/gazetteer


----------



## mssturgeon (Dec 8, 2004)

We've got one on our site as well which has all (and only) digital antenna locations:

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/programming/broadcast.php

- Shane


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, if you're good at geometry you could go to the FCC website and get the latitude and longitude for your stations and figure it out based on your own lat/long.


----------

